# leichte 20" Felgen



## ottmar (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich das Orbea MX 20 Tram von junior erleichtern möchte, hier eine Frage:
kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, welche 20 Zoll Felgen richtig leicht und natürlich hinreichend stabil für einen Zwerg sind. Kriterien sind 32 oder 36 Loch und Farbe schwarz.
Taugen BMX-Felgen auch für Kinder-Mtb´s ?

Danke für Antworten.

Gruß
ottmar


----------



## lekanteto (8. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=489478&highlight=insurgent

Ich bin mit einer BMX Felge zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (8. Februar 2013)

BMX Felgen stehen aber nicht gerade in dem Ruf, besonders leicht zu sein. Ich würde mal bei den bekannten Laufradbauern schauen, im Liegeradbereich wird es doch gewiss etwas geben. Oder im dortigen Forum.

Oliver


----------



## jplonka (8. Februar 2013)

Ich empfehle Pedalkraft - http://pedalkraft.de/felgen.htm

Die Tochter fährt die sehr schmalen und leichten Kinlin 406 mit einem Marathon Racer drauf (oder einem Marathon Winter [1.6 Zoll breit, wenn ich das richtig sehe]), aber das ist wohl nix für angehende Mountainbiker...

Die haben aber offenbar auch was von Alienation, also aus dem BMX Bereich. Fragen kostet nix...

Von der Papierform her:
Alienation Insurgent ? offenbar hier zu beziehen : http://www.kunstform.org/de/alienation-bmx-m-88?osCsid=941b0369bc4f7465de94474bb67fea3f


----------



## jplonka (8. Februar 2013)

Ähhh, pardon,  hier: http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_felgen.htm
Aber keine Erfahrung damit, sorry...


----------



## Mamara (9. Februar 2013)

Denke ne Alex DA16 ist schon mit der beste Kompromiss von denen, die man auch gut bekommt. Erträglich schwer, ausreichend breit innen und stabil. Ich hatte am 20" noch leichtere Alex Youth Ace20 32° mit glaube knapp 17mm Innenbreite die noch mal einiges leichter waren, waren aber am Rad dran und habe ich so noch nicht einzeln zum Kauf gesehen.


----------



## Thomthom (9. Februar 2013)

Mein Nachwuchs fährt 350g schwere 20"Alufelgen in 20Loch aus dem Dahoon Zubehörprogramm mit Novatecnaben mit extraleichten Schläuchen und faltbaren Schwalbe Moe Joe


----------

